# It happened to me.



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Hello fellow unemployed. My hourly pastry cook stays on, I, the pastry chef gets the boot. Oh well... maybe it's time for a career change?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

You taught him or her to much. The boss asked them if they could handle the job before he let you go, and they said sure.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

So sorry to hear it. There seems to be a trend in the economy now to rid of qualified folks and keep the less qualified... it's a money thing not a personal thing. I see it in the Board of Ed. They're trying all sorts of ways to get rid of the veteran teachers who's salaries grow and grow and are doing everything they can to get newbie teachers. My husband always says "High school drop outs will inherit the earth."


----------



## tandac (Mar 15, 2009)

I know it's small comfort but if the boss' only concern was saving money, that works in the short term but it in the long term companies that sacrifice quality and value for short term dollars won't be here long.


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear.  Hang in there.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I got laid off Feb 4. I'm a HVAC tech (heating and cooling). It's amazing to me that there's almost no work available except minimum wage, or close to minimum wage jobs. Unless something good happens early next week, I'm giving 30 days' notice at this apartment and moving back in with my wife just to make ends meet. Neither one of us looks forward to that.


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your layoff. It happened to me too last July...I know how much it hurts...especially when you've worked extremely hard and gone the extra mile to put out an exceptional product as we chefs and pastry chefs strive to do.

For me it was a blessing in disguise....I hope it will be for you as well. I had grown very comfortable in my position....I KNEW it was time for me to open my own place but was terrified to make the leap. When I was laid off...and with very, VERY few jobs in baking and pastry in my area....my employment opportunities were pretty grim indeed. I immediately began looking into opening my own shop and in October it finally became a reality. 

My heart goes out to you. I am praying that a special blessing will be on its way to you!


----------



## 112inky (Mar 24, 2009)

I think you are right friend.. they do this because the quality chef need to be paid more... don't worry... you will soon get a good post....


----------



## mivaa (Mar 30, 2009)

i'm sorry to hear about it too. well yeah i guess it's a money thing .. hope you'll get hired soon though!


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Thank you all! I haven't had any luck, but with unemployment checks and moving out of the area soon, it looks like it's mostly billiards for me and craigslisting other cities . 

Thanks for the support; there are many of you who I look up to.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I've also had no luck. I've moved back in with the wife and kids for now, a 120 mile move, just for financial survival (wife and I don't get along but she depends on my $ help).


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Sucks! What a crappy situation. I hope things work out for you soon..


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you. Best of luck to you as well


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Harpua, I hope you land on your feet soon. Wisconsin is a lovely place! No techtonic shifting to speak of, lots of beautiful lakes, down-to-earth people and GREAT CHEESE. We'd love to have you. 

OregonYeti, I'm so sorry to hear about your dislocation! I'll pray for peace.


----------

